# level 5 finish



## regal (Oct 20, 2007)

spray applied product....... saw it done once......... pros and cons please..


----------



## dryrocker27 (Dec 2, 2007)

hello there regal

Here in my area, the product to use is made by RUCO and is simply labeled EQUALIZER. It seems to me to be a very thin compound/heavy bodied paint that when sprayed, self levels and fills the edges that were not sanded correctly. Only a few guys use it and they seem to get good results with it.

All of my work is done in the residential end of the drywall world in Custom Contract homes. We have been doing level 5 finishing in homes my entire carrier and I have yet to understand what all the fuss is about doing a level 5 finish? All of our ceilings get painted with a Semi-gloss, Walls get done with Egg Shell, and trim is done in High-Gloss.

Maybe somebody else can explain it to me? Well that may be another post one day.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

It's simple Dryrocker. You just do a good job and don't need the artificial help from the high build primers. Credit is due you!!
Tim


----------



## chameleon (Jan 27, 2008)

*Try Magnum Level Coat*

We just finished a Level 5 in Boulder City, Nevada. But as you know....it all starts with the hangers....No gaps, no ruff cuts....Then obviously, the metal man has to be dead on.....but the tapers have the issues. I always tell the tapers what finish is going to that job, and supervise the initial taping.....after the 3rd coat, a good sand, we used prep coat, then walk the house for blemishes, skim coat as needed, sand again, then spray the Level coat. It self levels, and is also a primer. Ask your supplier about it....it works.


----------

